# Prong collar covers



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I was looking at collars on Etsy and came across prong collar covers. They're nylon with fabric over them and have velcro straps that go around the prong collar. 

Im curious, do you guys think this would make the prong collar less likely to come undone because of the solid nylon piece being hooked around the entire collar? I'm not sure if that makes sense, but in my mind I feel like it should stop the prongs from slipping out of one another as easily. Thoughts? Does anyone use prong collar covers? I've never thought about it but there are so many cute designs that it's tempting!


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The prongs shouldn't be slipping out of one another easily. Rather than a cover the solution is to maintain your equipment. All equipment should be checked regularly anyway, you wouldn't drive a car and never expect it to be maintained.....

If the prongs seem a little loose, unclip the affected link, put your thumbs inside the prongs and force them outwards to increase the gap. When you reconnect the link it'll be nice, tight and snug again. Problem resolved.

A cover masking that problem doesn't fix anything, it's not a long term solution and probably isn't safe either.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

People usually only use the covers to either make the prong collar look better or to hide it.

Links shouldn't just be coming undone. I only unhook my collars on one prong, and I put a piece of tape around the prong I unhook so I know it's the same one every single time. Every 3 months I replace just that one prong so I know it's nice and strong still.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I rarely use a prong and the links on mine are nice and tight! They have never come off. I just stumbled upon the covers while I was looking at collars and wondered if they would help prevent it from coming apart because I know other people have mentioned it happening to them.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

annap24 said:


> I rarely use a prong and the links on mine are nice and tight! They have never come off. I just stumbled upon the covers while I was looking at collars and wondered if they would help prevent it from coming apart because I know other people have mentioned it happening to them.


I am led to believe that you should always have a second collar always attached to the dog incase that happens.

Prong collars can come apart at the worst times... And then your dog is loose and not in your control, at the moment he misbehaves. (Most likely time to come apart)

Eg.
Leerburg | Leather Prong Collar Leashâ„¢


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

If it's properly maintained and the links are checked regularly then it's rarely a problem. The cheaper collars with the big wire loop sides between the martingale and the links are notorious for popping open because the big wire loops are too flexible and bend inwards over time so the connecting link is sloppy and loose, and with a little leverage even when they're not loose the angle springs the link out. Sprenger collars don't have that issue.

If you're going to have a second collar, just get a really oversized slip collar, it has to be bigger than the prong collar so it's not tightening when the prong tightens. If the prong unclips (unlikely, but if you feel reassured with extra equipment....) then it'll catch the dog if they try to make off.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

These work pretty well and eliminate the need for a back up.

Lola Limited – Secret Powers


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a prong with a thumb slide clasp. The darn clasp came apart three days in a row. We never could make it happen on purpose and yet, I would find the collar hanging from a prong caught on Patton's fur. So now I have taped the clasp shut and open and close it by a prong. 

I have to say that those Secret Power covers look appealing.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nigel said:


> These work pretty well and eliminate the need for a back up.
> 
> Lola Limited – Secret Powers


We've had ours for 2.5 years. Still looks great and it is a great back up collar and prong all in one...


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Any time I use a prong I use a martingale as a back-up. I also found these while I was browsing online and they look pretty neat! I think the paracord would hold up better than nylon. 

http://caliscollars.com/BraidedPinchCollars.html


----------

